# Pictures of YOU on board YOUR boat



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

This thread is for members to post pics of themselves on their boats.... sailing... sitting... whatever...

Give us your best shot...


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Which one is you?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Not many pic of myself on my phone, but here's one!









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Fun...


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

typical.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I like to sit up there too, sometimes they'll try to splash you if you hang your feet over.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

One of the two happiest days...


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

this pic was taken by a friend during the first powered sea trial of the boat. 

boat was on the hard for over 3000 days. Trust me when I say the smile was much larger than indicated.


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

First sail as the owner of my new to me boat.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Terrific photos!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Second attempt, first successful spinnaker deployment.....


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

colemj said:


> Which one is you?


The one with the white hair!


----------



## KayakerChuck (May 4, 2017)




----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

SanderO said:


> The one with the white hair!


Well that narrows it down...  

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

KayakerChuck said:


> View attachment 142023


Leaving aside the more interesting, but delicate question, are you sailing straight downhill????

Mark


----------



## KayakerChuck (May 4, 2017)

> Leaving aside the more interesting, but delicate question, are you sailing straight downhill????


Yup, it seemed like as good a time as any for a nap.

(My other half has spent years developing her ability to take bad photos. That is the best of 5 or 6 she took.)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Marjorie at the helm when taking some friends in Cherbourg for a motor around the bay and I am explaining something too in-depth and look up to see we are all about to die.

Apart from this I don't have many pics of me on my boat. Go figure.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

KayakerChuck said:


> Yup, it seemed like as good a time as any for a nap.
> 
> (My other half has spent years developing her ability to take bad photos. That is the best of 5 or 6 she took.)


I just assumed the camera was tilted, but I was referring to the compass gimbal. 

Mark


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sorry the only pictures on my phone are of my dog, but she looks good on the boat, no?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Hint:I'm the one on the right


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Onboard DIRT FREE


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

The first sail of last summer. As you can see, the wind died about this time.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

RichF28 said:


> Second attempt, first successful spinnaker deployment.....
> View attachment 142021


Have you got the pole attached to the sheet AND the guy?

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

SchockT said:


> Have you got the pole attached to the sheet AND the guy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


I think that is a Hoyt Gun Mount. If so, it is operating like designed. A pretty neat short handed system. It also has a spinnaker hoist tube that the the spinnaker deploys/retracts through. Not all of Gary Hoyt's inventions caught on, but one has to admire his creativity and inventiveness. 

Mark


----------



## cascoamarillo (Aug 8, 2013)

Letting the watch captain take control.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

colemj said:


> I think that is a Hoyt Gun Mount. If so, it is operating like designed. A pretty neat short handed system. It also has a spinnaker hoist tube that the the spinnaker deploys/retracts through. Not all of Gary Hoyt's inventions caught on, but one has to admire his creativity and inventiveness.
> 
> Mark


Interesting! I have never heard of such a thing!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

When it's calm we love to take the remote up to the bow!

But here's a better one:


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Painting the water tanks.
Recovering.
The boat.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Looking at all these beautiful boats, my little gaffer seems tiny.


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

Well, single hand so much not many of me! this was barely called sailing as light air and high summer on 'the bay'! It finally filled in.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Interlude said:


> Well, single hand so much not many of me! this was barely called sailing as light air and high summer on 'the bay'! It finally filled in.
> 
> View attachment 142044


Any time on the water is time well spent, sailing or not!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Sailing with the Gennaker up on tranquil Santa Monica Bay.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

This was March 28, 2020. The bimini was still off the boat, as you can see t-shirt weather on the lake. Early on in my ownership of the C&C 32. She's still a work in progress.
View attachment 142062


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

SHNOOL said:


> How about me on a rental (2018 - Bend your toes Ocean Uranus 35)?
> View attachment 142063


I take it you didn't like the Beneteau?

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

SchockT said:


> Have you got the pole attached to the sheet AND the guy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


Yes, that is as designed... Hoyt came up with a great design, you can deploy and retrieve from the cockpit....


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Schock I liked Sorry, just having fun with the name.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

SHNOOL said:


> Schock I liked the Bendy toe. Sorry, just having fun with the name. The rig was sorely lacking in control, but that's more me than anything, I like my racing controls.
> Boat spent way to much time rounding up for my liking, they shortened the rig, then gave poor control over sail shape (mostly needed a vang), and put twin stubby rudders on it, and frankly after 10 degree of heel she spun out. I'm used to my ancient deep fin, deep sailing boats that let you ride out a bit of a puff and even steer down on them if need be. It's really not a good thing to do either way of course (just slow).
> 
> It was just a very different kind of sailing than I am used to. Boat preferred one reef really early and didn't like heel. I was also (at the time) going from a masthead rig to a fractional (Bendy toe), so it took getting used to it. Build quality, and quality of gear was quite good. I just prefer my racing controls and a deeper fin for sailing.


If that was a charter, it probably had crap sails. Good sails may solve most of your complaints.

Mark


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Mark - agreed. New sails, brandy new boat, less than 13 hours on the motor. But of course shortened rig for the BVIs, and shoal draft for shallow water sailing, then twin stubby rudders.


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

After a swim, sitting on the stern steps.









Me and the admiral!


----------



## SweetOldBoat97 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Sweet Old Boat!


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

My turn,










Down wind in a good breeze.

Barry


----------



## danblu2u2 (11 mo ago)




----------



## Maximus Panin (May 9, 2020)

*Baltic Sea* (2018) 55°24'41.1"N 15°16'25.0"E​


----------



## Scottrgrewe (Aug 28, 2018)

This one was taken by Sandero!!


----------



## mermike (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## KurtPH (Sep 17, 2020)

1985 Comfortina 32. My first bigger boat. The sails were up, but we had to increase speed with Lake Michigan this goat.


----------



## FTLSailor (Jun 19, 2020)

Here I am on one of my first outings in SV Sweet Spot. She is a Pearson 419 Center Cockpit Ketch that has been converted to electric propulsion and operation. She has also been fully customized internally to reflect modern standards and comfort.


----------



## S/V Shawn Marie (Aug 11, 2020)

From left to right: Jon (me), Shawn (my wife), Elliott, Ambre, and John. 15 minutes after this photo we departed Puerto Del Rey, Puerto Rico. 10 days later on July 4, 2021 at 0300, we landed at the new home slip of SV Shawn Marie (54 Irwin Sloop) in Indian Rocks Beach, FL. (One hour, 30 minute stop in Key West.) This was the very first of the greatest trips of our lives to date and to come.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

We finally had a chance to take the boat for a sail, it was our first time since we bought her. It was over 80 degrees here in NE Florida, so a super nice afternoon. We only had a couple of hours before a front was coming with some rain but it was great, 10-15 knots of breeze, couldn't ask for a better time.

The boat sailed really well, we consistently hit 6 kts, I saw as high as 6.3 once. Full main up and the jib is a 130 or 135 I think, and she seemed balanced just fine.

Wheel steering is still new to us and is something you have to get used to. It's fairly light and definitely not as much feedback as a tiller but we like it fine. I noticed no tendency to pull to either side. I was wondering about it as she definitely does when motoring, but I think we covered all that as just prop wash.

Over all, couldn't be happier with her performance, she really settles into a nice groove when upwind, and doesn't squirrel around off the wind. The Mack Pack makes sail handling so easy it's ridiculous. Between that and the roller furling I feel like a lazy sailor ! Lol


----------



## Mzlldr (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## jnorten (Aug 18, 2009)

A typical Thursday night racing (very casual racing). Jib and Main. Good friends/crew, my son, and yours truly driving.


----------



## nof-z (Aug 11, 2021)

me on my Almand 31, Hull 17, just moments before pulling in sail and experiencing the fun of an engine explosion in the middle of a VERY small and VERY busy channel (edited with full quality image)


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Just getting underway after wrestling a contrary anchor that was hooked on a palmetto stump in the muck from the last hurricane then close hauled on a fresh breeze on the return trip


----------



## timothybuege (Nov 25, 2018)

2021 / 1981 40 years ago! Same boat same wife I love them both. My sweater still fits too!


----------



## Maximus Panin (May 9, 2020)

*timothybuege *Incredible! Same yacht ?


----------



## Capri14 (Nov 7, 2012)

Unfortunately becalmed in the middle of lake Mac in Nebraska.... but enjoying it


----------



## fmueller (Mar 14, 2012)

I always loved this painting at the Maine Maritime museum: Report Me All Well - Patterson, Charles Robert - Google Arts & Culture

It is titled 'Report me All Well' because that is apparently the meaning of the 'B Q D' flags Grace is flying. This year I decided to fly the same three flags from my backstay.

I waited in vain all summer for someone to tell me they understood the reference or the meaning... But in the meantime, I think they look cool, and I'm happy to report that I'm still ' All Well'.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

fmueller said:


> I always loved this painting at the Maine Maritime museum: Report Me All Well - Patterson, Charles Robert - Google Arts & Culture
> 
> It is titled 'Report me All Well' because that is apparently the meaning of the 'B Q D' flags Grace is flying. This year I decided to fly the same three flags from my backstay.
> 
> ...


I thought it meant Keep Clear. Covid. 1st Jab only. 

🤣


----------



## Rek (Apr 28, 2021)

Becalmed in the fog somewhere in the Pacific between Japan and Canada, a few days after a wave stole our dodger (RIP). Yamaha 33.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Rek said:


> Becalmed in the fog somewhere in the Pacific between Japan and Canada, a few days after a wave stole our dodger (RIP). Yamaha 33.
> 
> View attachment 142296


Hey I know you guys! What happened after you got back to Victoria? Sill living aboard?


----------



## Rek (Apr 28, 2021)

MacBlaze said:


> Hey I know you guys! What happened after you got back to Victoria? Sill living aboard?


Yep, tomorrow is our 6-year moving in anniversary, actually! We're still hanging in the waters around Vancouver Island.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

It was my (and five other students) boat for the week, at least. I took my ASA 106 course last week through Sailing Virgins in the BVI aboard Hoosier Lady, a Dufour 430. Here chillin’ at the helm in 25 knots off Jost Van Dyke.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Hilarious that the SN RoboCensor bleeps out the name of one of the BVIs...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

AWT2_Sail said:


> Hilarious that the SN RoboCensor bleeps out the name of one of the BVIs...


🤔

😳

🙄


🤣🤣🤣

Our whole damn lives are run by algorithms!

You probably got auto-demerit points! 

😊 😁 😁

Mark


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

OK, I'll bite. Sailing AND sitting. Sandy Key JVD to starboard. Beautiful Cowhorn with everything up. Foxy's "Classics Regatta" (formerly Woodenboat Regatta). You can almost hear Nana snoring out the companionway after a long night of partying.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

AWT2_Sail said:


> Hilarious that the SN RoboCensor bleeps out the name of one of the BVIs...


Jost van Doik


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

VIEXILE said:


> Jost van Doik


Jost Van Sensible Shoes


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Certain words have been removed from the swear filter at the behest of @AWT2_Sail 

To give historic relevance to those that don't know:
"17th-century Dutch privateer, Joost van Dyk,[3] an early Dutch settler and former pirate who used Jost van Dyke's harbours as a hideout, may be the name sake of the island. However, factual evidence for this is not available.

John C. Lettsome (of Little Jost Van Dyke), founder of the Medical Society of London is Jost Van Dyke's most noteworthy resident.

Although the English captured the BVI in 1672, it seems that Jost Van Dyke was mostly ignored until the mid-18th century. A map drawn of the BVI in 1717 by Captain John Walton does not depict either Jost Van Dyke or Little Jost Van Dyke.[4]" Jost Van Dyke - Wikipedia 



Mark


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## David H (Aug 27, 2021)

Crossing the Atlantic Sunreef 80


----------



## flyingriki (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

fmueller said:


> I always loved this painting at the Maine Maritime museum: Report Me All Well - Patterson, Charles Robert - Google Arts & Culture
> 
> It is titled 'Report me All Well' because that is apparently the meaning of the 'B Q D' flags Grace is flying. This year I decided to fly the same three flags from my backstay.
> 
> ...


I am no expert in the matter but isn't the bottom blue flag a #2 and not a "d". Would that change the mening?


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

North-woods sailing:


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Barquito said:


> North-woods sailing:
> 
> View attachment 142471


That brings back memories of wrestling my Sunfish off the rack on the beach and into the water. When I first bought the boat, I thought that I would be able to carry it myself; that dream didn't last long. Getting that boat into the water turned out to be such a big pain that I almost never used it.


----------



## Scot (11 mo ago)

didn't put much effort into this...but


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

My first sail of the year out of Herring Bay, and first "real sail" after I delivered the boat to its new home in Deale.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Oi ! The thread is photos of You on Your Boat! 😊

Today. Sunset.









Dunno who the girl is drinking my beer 🤬


😂😂😂


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

looks like Maine









Huntington Harbor..obviously enjoying beating into a SW breeze


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

Sailing on the St. Johns river yesterday (Friday). We seem to be turning it into a routine !!


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Parrot Point, St. Michaels MD 5.22.22


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

@AWT2_Sail - I don't see you in your picture, or am I missing something somewhere?


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> @AWT2_Sail - I don't see you in your picture, or am I missing something somewhere?


you don't see my reflection in my grill?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Here she is all ugly at the end of last Fall season racing. With her tired 2nd hand race sails flying, sporting her Diesel exhaust staining, and acid rain etched oxidated gelcoat. She's got new clothes, new polish, and a new lease on life this season (nobody wants to take her picture though - I figure its me). Like that bent windex (freaking birds).


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Will (my son) at the helm 5.30.22







youtube.com


----------



## fmueller (Mar 14, 2012)

jasonr575 said:


> I am no expert in the matter but isn't the bottom blue flag a #2 and not a "d". Would that change the mening?


I'm not an expert either, just copying what I see in the painting (but I think you are right that in modern signal flags that's a '2', I wonder if those have changed over time?)








Report Me All Well - Patterson, Charles Robert - Google Arts & Culture


"Report Me All Well" - Ship W.R. Grace under full sail. Artist Charles Robert Patterson (1878-1958) Oil on canvas Painting Approx. 10' tall X 7' wide. Vess...




artsandculture.google.com





Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's one that was taken a couple of days ago as I arrived in the Iles des Saintes, Guadeloupe at sunset. I'm at the helm


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Finally a good picture of my old girl. The shine is finally starting to come up a bit. Couple more coats I think she'll be there.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

Getting ready to scrape some barnacles...one of the real joys of boat ownership !


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

oldmanmirage said:


> Getting ready to scrape some barnacles...one of the real joys of boat ownership !


No crocs 🐊 👍


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

Ha, no definitely no crocs, I have very rarely seen a gator on this river, and usually in the smaller ones that dump into it. It's somewhat brackish and they don't care much for that. Thankfully !!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I promise I am in that picture, I'm just hard to see


----------



## Grith (Feb 4, 2019)

My partner tempting fate but no icebergs nearby though it was cold!


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Heading home after a great weekend in Annapolis MD, the Admiral at the helm, me on the low side monitoring the spinaker in the shifty winds.


----------



## chuckg5 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm at the Tiller🤣


----------



## Anzac78 (Dec 6, 2019)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> View attachment 142024
> 
> 
> Marjorie at the helm when taking some friends in Cherbourg for a motor around the bay and I am explaining something too in-depth and look up to see we are all about to die.
> ...


Lols. I did the same thing sailing out of the Golden Gate in our Santana 22 as California was quickly disappearing.


----------



## chuckg5 (Jun 22, 2006)

Starboard-me , Portside buddy John, wife with camera


----------



## chuckg5 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm in the little dingy, buddy John and my wife are sailing past, not stopping and laughing all the way down the bay


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Beautiful boat! Did John and your wife decide to come back? 😂😂😂


----------



## chuckg5 (Jun 22, 2006)

I had to chase them down in 3.5 mercury outboard. thankfully it wasn't a windy day


----------



## bngDetroit (Nov 6, 2019)

The Boat of Laughter and Forgetting on the US-Canada international border - Lake St. Clair, Michigan


----------



## KMarquard (4 mo ago)

View attachment 144722
View attachment 144722
Rounding the mark in Lake Erie, near Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## KMarquard (4 mo ago)

Pleasure sail


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

KMarquard said:


> View attachment 144723
> 
> Pleasure sail


That's a lot of plywood. What kind of boat?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Prestart Maneuvers at the start of the Race to the Lighthouses.- CHESSS Single-hand spinnaker Class (before the decks were painted)








Daysailing









Painting the decks


----------



## KMarquard (4 mo ago)

mstern said:


> That's a lot of plywood. What kind of boat?


R class - 39', 5'5" wide, no engine - strictly a racing boat except for the few times the wind is right for a pleasure sail like pictured here.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Painting the decks sounds like a painful project.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

SHNOOL said:


> Painting the decks sounds like a painful project.


Prepping, priming and painting the deck was the easy part.

Removing, bedding and reinstalling every piece of hardware was the really hard part. There were roughly 600 nuts and bolts just on the flat part of the deck. This is a picture after the deck was primed and with all of the hardware off the flat parts of the deck (except one stern rail )









And the picture below is with everything reinstalled. 









I did the paint job in three stages, each took about 3 to 4 weeks with me working full 40-50 hour weeks in my office and one night a week at West Marine during that same period. 

The whole process was spread out over roughly 20 months. The easiest time of year was to start in March so the days were cooler and getting longer. The early fall was the worst time.

Jeff


----------



## rob_8373 (7 mo ago)




----------



## JohnBPrice (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm racing that Benneteau(?) in the background. I'm losing.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

JohnBPrice said:


> View attachment 144753
> 
> I'm racing that Benneteau(?) in the background. I'm losing.


Tightening the vang might help.


----------



## JohnBPrice (Aug 10, 2014)

paulk said:


> Tightening the vang might help.


???


----------



## WhistlerSailor (12 mo ago)

1. Pelagia, back in 2016 (Vancouver Rowing Club sailpast)










2. Skipper (me...) at the wheel, Summer 2022 (west coast of Haida Gwaii)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

paulk said:


> Tightening the vang might help.


Crikey! I prefer the relaxed mode! 😂😂😂
😍


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

Gorgeous. Sceptre 41? Looks too long.





WhistlerSailor said:


> 1. Pelagia, back in 2016 (Vancouver Rowing Club sailpast)
> View attachment 144770
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bettina (4 mo ago)

2022 harvest moon rise over Moriches Bay on my 1977 Oday 22


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Bettina said:


> View attachment 144783
> 
> 2022 harvest moon rise over Moriches Bay on my 1977 Oday 22


Great pic. But you know that the sailor in me noticed the mainsheet arrangement. Unequivocally an Oday. I'd recognize that crazy mainsheet-attached-to-backstay configuration anywhere. I lived with it on my Oday 23 for almost twenty years. You get end-of-boom sheeting and the whole thing is out of way, but I was always very careful to avoid an accidental jibe. I was afraid that a bad one would rip the backstay out of the transom.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

mstern said:


> Great pic. But you know that the sailor in me noticed the mainsheet arrangement. Unequivocally an Oday. I'd recognize that crazy mainsheet-attached-to-backstay configuration anywhere. I lived with it on my Oday 23 for almost twenty years. You get end-of-boom sheeting and the whole thing is out of way, but I was always very careful to avoid an accidental jibe. I was afraid that a bad one would rip the backstay out of the transom.


That's funny, the mainsheet caught my eye too! I just thought maybe it was moved there to get it out of the cockpit when not in use.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

SchockT said:


> That's funny, the mainsheet caught my eye too! I just thought maybe it was moved there to get it out of the cockpit when not in use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


Nope that is how O'day did it back then. 
Jeff


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Jeff_H said:


> Nope that is how O'day did it back then.
> Jeff


Looking at the broader picture she posted in another thread I can see why they did it. Not a lot of room for any kind of traveler in the cockpit!

The boat could use a vang though!









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## WhistlerSailor (12 mo ago)

OntarioTheLake said:


> Gorgeous. Sceptre 41? Looks too long.


Thanks.
Yes, Sceptre 41.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

SchockT said:


> Looking at the broader picture she posted in another thread I can see why they did it. Not a lot of room for any kind of traveler in the cockpit!
> 
> The boat could use a vang though!
> 
> ...


I think that was O'Day;'s standard solution to the problem of avoiding a conflict between the mainsheet and the tiller on an outboard rudder. Pretty much any solution in this case would have been a compromise. Complicating matters was that these boats (at least the one I sailed in Savannah in the 1970's) had a roller reefing boom that prevented having a traveler, or a simple mainsheet block in the cockpit forward of the tiller. 

Jeff


----------



## ChrisBall99 (4 mo ago)




----------



## cascoamarillo (Aug 8, 2013)

That mainsheet configuration brought me memories!
This was a few years back with my first keel boat, Mariah, an Oday 20ft (1974).


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I knew I had a picture of that wacky mainsheet set up. Here's yours truly at the helm, taking the boys from work out for a little sail back in 2017. Note the apparently empty beer bottle. I recognize where we were when this picture was taken; we were about twenty minutes away from the dock, and that bottle is probably already empty. Those guys were way ahead of me by the time we came back and sat down to dinner.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Note the glassy water…


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Inner Harbor Baltimore.


----------



## Mr B (Dec 23, 2011)

1/ Tied to the dock at Woolongong, NSW, Australia, 2021
2/ The day I retired on my new boat, 2011 Fiji,
3/ Trying out my new sail chute, 2011 Fiji, 
4/ Trying out my new Dinghy and outboard motor, 2021 Port Stephens, NSW,




























Australia,


----------



## KurtPH (Sep 17, 2020)

bngDetroit said:


> The Boat of Laughter and Forgetting on the US-Canada international border - Lake St. Clair, Michigan


What is the make and length?


----------



## KurtPH (Sep 17, 2020)

*Her first voyage after purchasing her was to sail Purrfect across from Racine, WI, to South Haven, MI, in a long, motorized voyage with little wind. Had a very experienced friend along and had a fun, foggy, rainy, downwind run almost the entire time. Got the spinnaker up! 32 ft 1985 Comfortina from Sweden. *


----------



## Michael Bailey (Sep 10, 2021)

Kate and I, she doesn't love the boat but always wants to be with us.


----------

